# Tu-160



## sunny91 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 30, 2007)

They scare me... An American carrier croup has never had to face a coordinated attack from subs, surface vessels and aircraft like that launching missles...


.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 30, 2007)

They scare me because they're so damn big! Look good though.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 30, 2007)

according to WIKI:

_Although the Tu-160 was designed for reduced detectability to both radar and infrared, it is not a stealth aircraft. Russian sources claim that it has a smaller radar cross section (RCS) than the B-1B, but this claim is not known to have been independently verified, and seems unlikely given the Blackjack's much more exposed engine inlets and broader wing gloves. *Nevertheless, on 25 April 2006 Commander Igor Khvorov claimed that Tu-160s had managed to penetrate North American airspace undetected, leading to a NATO investigation.* _

_The Blackjack is powered by four Kuznetsov NK-321 afterburning turbofan engines, the most powerful ever fitted to a combat aircraft. Unlike the B-1B, which abandoned the Mach 2+ requirement of the original B-1A, it retains variable intakes, and is capable of slightly over Mach 2 at altitude._

Tupolev Tu-160 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 1, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> according to WIKI:
> _Although the Tu-160 was designed for reduced detectability to both radar and infrared, it is not a stealth aircraft. Russian sources claim that it has a smaller radar cross section (RCS) than the B-1B, but this claim is not known to have been independently verified, and seems unlikely given the Blackjack's much more exposed engine inlets and broader wing gloves. *Nevertheless, on 25 April 2006 Commander Igor Khvorov claimed that Tu-160s had managed to penetrate North American airspace undetected, leading to a NATO investigation.* _



Highly unlikely; besides the "exposed engine inlets", as mentioned above (which are probably the greatest reflectors of radar energy on any aircraft), the leading edges of the airframe are not coated with RAM, as are the leading edge surfaces on a B-1B. And, even if they are, the RAM technology is probably equivalent to '60's or '70's US stealth technology (i.e.: SR-71/F-117 technology).


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 1, 2007)

Agree SoD - and the B-1A can go over mach 2 - but if it did so it would erode the radome and other components around the intakes.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool video, didn't the get the reason behind all the swans at the start though...


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 1, 2007)

I think that's the the Russkies call it, the white swan.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2007)

Dubious post information I think. Tu-160s penetrate North American airspace and NATO is assigned primary investigation? Perhaps as a 30th tier fallout, but the statement in the quote from Russian sources is awfully suspicious.


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 1, 2007)

The Russian Air Force pilots call the Tu-160 (white swan), due to the surprising maneuverability and antiflash white finish of the aircraft.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2007)

Reminds me of an angular old women who looked good in her prime.


----------

